# Medal of Honor recipient Ranger COL Lewis Millett dies at age 88



## Trip_Wire (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.pe.com/localnews/inland/stories/PE_News_Local_E_millett15.41afc18.html

http://www.pbs.org/weta/americanvalor/stories/millett.html

A SOLDIER’S PRAYER - by Col. Lewis L. Millett

I’ve fought when others feared to serve. 
I’ve gone where many failed to go. 
I’ve lost friends in war and strife, who valued duty over the love of life. 
I’ve shared the comradeship of pain
I’ve searched these lands for men that we’ve lost.
I’ve sons who’ve served our land of liberty who’d fight to see that other lands are free.
I’ve seen the weak forsake humanity.
I’ve heard fakers praise our enemy.
I’ve seen challenged men stand ever bolder.
I’ve seen the duty, the honor, the sacrifice of the soldier.
Now, I understand the meaning of all lives, 
The lives of comrades of not so long ago.
So to you who answered duties siren call, may
God bless you my son, may God bless you all.


----------



## Mother (Nov 15, 2009)

RIP Sir.  Thank you for your service, your dedication, and your bravery.


----------



## TheWookie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for your service, and your sacrafice to our great country.  RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace Sir.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_millett

His son followed him into service and was killed along with other members of the 101st Airborne Division at Gander when their airplane crashed.  Link is below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_Air_Flight_1285


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace and thank you for your service, Sir.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2009)

R.I.P. Sir.

F.M.


----------



## car (Nov 15, 2009)

I bow my head in awe. RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 16, 2009)

Rest easy Sir.  "Above and beyond" 

Thank your for your dedicated service to our great nation.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Nov 19, 2009)

Rest easy Sir, Blue Skies.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2009)

Drive on to the Ranger objective Sir!!  Rangers Lead the Way!!


----------

